# breeding conditions for swordtails



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

what are the best breeding conditions for swordtails. i mean like plants, aquarium size, water temp, etc.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Male, female, food. Seriously, they are like most other livebearer. They will breed in most water conditions. Of course, the more you do for them, the better they respond. Just make sure you have a good filter system, do frequent water changes, and feed a good quality food.
Tony


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

if you want a tank just to breed swordtails then...

20g long
3 swords, 1 male 2 female
throw in some plants (swords perhaps)
keep the temp like 74-76
I like to feed mine a mix of flake and freeze-dried bloodworms, if you want, live foods would only help.

Swordtails are pretty much like every other livebearer, you put them in the tank, they are going to breed. The only thing you can do it make them respond better, just as doggydad said.


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the input guys


----------

